# Hunting Courtesy?



## Fritz (Mar 1, 2011)

I went out early this morning for my first turkey hunt. I had done quiet a bit of scouting and had everything planned out. The plan was to get there early and walk in deep, as far from the road as possible. I had located the roosts and had my spot picked out. I had been there twice last week and each time had a tom responding to my calls. I went to bed last night dreaming about that spot. 

Well I got there and I guess 4:45 a.m. is not early enough. I got to the trail head and there was already a truck parked and the hunters were already gone. This area has two main canyons that have trails that go to the top of the mountian. Each canyon has only one trail, with only one real access point for each canyon. There are alot of turkeys in the area and they can be found all the way down to the road and for several miles up each canyon. When I found the truck already there I looked toward the other canyon and saw head lights already heading in that direction. 

The internal debate on what was ethical, imediately began. I grab my gear and began to run up the trail in an effort to catch the other hunters, before they reached the mouth of the canyon. When I was unsuccessful, I thought through my circumstance. I concluded that, if the hunters got there that early they probably had the same idea as myself and were heading up the canyon. Not wanting to disturb their hunt, I decided to hike along the base of the mountian and stick to the foothills. Someone had beat me and my new hunting spot would have to wait. 

I spent the morning listening to the drown of atvs going up and down the road. Just before light I heard the calls of multiple "coyotes" and "owls" coming from every direction. One "owl" hooted for over a half hour straight. Seemed a bit excessive to me. At first light, "hens" were calling from everywhere, which was remarkable with all of the traffic on the road. By 8:30 a.m. the morning warriors had apparently given up and the atv traffic and "hen" calls stopped. A bit dejectected, I decided not to waste any more annual leave and left. On my way out, I saw two hunters coming out of the foothills on the other side of the canyon. When I got back to my truck, the only other vehicle was the truck that had been there earlier. So it would appear that the hunters had not gone up the canyon. 

What I am trying to get at is, what is the appropriate thing to do when someone is already at the trailhead? What would you have done in this situation? I am all about fair game and would never want to ruin a hunt for someone who got there first. I did not question that I should not go up the canyon. However, there is a lot of hunting ground in this area but only a few acess points. It seems a bit excessive to say the whole area is shut down because some one got there first. Maybe the answer is to get up at 3:00 a.m. instead of 4:00 a.m.


----------



## JuddCT (Sep 7, 2007)

You head for the spot you were planning on; however, be careful as you approach if someone really beat you to it. I honestly wouldn't be too upset if someone came in quietly, noticed I was there and left. In fact that has happened to me many times. Everyone needs to remember it is a GS hunt and you will most likely see people.


----------



## Huge29 (Sep 17, 2007)

I agree with Judd, but you need to make a very concerted effort to not disturb those who got there so early. When in doubt error on the side of caution.


----------



## ARROWHNTR (Dec 11, 2008)

One thing I have learned about turkey hunting is that although the birds are usually more vocal right as they come off the roost they are very difficult to call in because they are usually with all the hens. Wait until about 10:30 or so when everyone else goes home and go in and try locating them. Much easier to call in that time of day as the hens have mostly gone off to nest this late in the season and the Toms are out looking.

As far as hunting courtesy I try to avoid other people at all cost even if that means hunting somewhere that morning or evening that I most likely wont see anything.


----------



## Bears Butt (Sep 12, 2007)

I agree with what's been said. You scouted, you have a place in mind to set up. Did they do the same? Maybe, but maybe not. Go in and get set up, but look around first for signs of the other hunters. If they truly beat you to the hot spot, back out and set up else where.
A question for you Arrowhunter: Your comment about the hens going off to their nests makes me think they roost in the trees as night and leave their nests un protected during the night. Is that true?


----------



## tigerpincer (Dec 5, 2009)

Fritz I would say that you are truly a gentleman for being so thoughtful but weant a little farther than you needed to. You should still be free to hike in to where you had intended. If someone else was truly in your spot back out and find another spot on the mountain. I'm gald there's a few folks out there with the sense to be respectful. Last year I was trying to help a friend get his first Turkey. We located a gobbler moved in and set up. We had been calling this bird for about an hour. It was coming in but definately taking its time when we started hearing hen yelps up the canyon to our backs. I knew it was a hunter. As the hunter approached I tried to wave at him so he would know we where there. In stead of backing out as I would have done he proceeded to walk right into the middle of our decoys and ask us what we were up to. REALLY????? After telling him we were clearly turkey hunting he proceeded to continue down the canyon through our set up straight at the bird we were calling. I had to ask him if he was seriously just going to walk right through the middle of our set up and ruin our morning. He says what else would you have me do? I of course said backing out would be my thought. He said well this is public property isnt it? After making a nice ruckus and ruining our hunt he finally backed out where he came from but it was to late. Ive had plans to hunt spots before and as I approached I noticed as soon as I saw them I backed out and looked elsewhere. I think that is the correct approach when hunting public ground. Just becasue a truck beat you to the mounatin doesnt mean the whole mountain is off limits.


----------



## ARROWHNTR (Dec 11, 2008)

Bears Butt,

A Hen turkey will continue to roost, usually fairly close to her nest and eggs until she has laid the final egg, from what I understand this process can take up to 20 days to lay all of the eggs. Once she lays all of the eggs she will only leave the nest for about an hour a day to feed. During this time of year you will see hens roosting with the Toms still and will notice fewer and fewer each day as the hens will leave the flock to find a nesting place and start the egg laying process. During the morning there are usually still quite a few hens with the Toms but by late morning and early afternoon the Toms are out looking for unbread hens. Also if a hen starts laying eggs and the nest is found by a predetor she will build a new nest in a new location and start laying eggs again there.

Kind of interesting stuff to learn about, i know that since I started putting more emphisis on mid-day hunting i have been more successfull in calling in Toms.


----------



## Bears Butt (Sep 12, 2007)

Thanks! That is going to be very useful info for me.


----------



## xxxxxxBirdDogger (Mar 7, 2008)

Fritz, I try to avoid other hunters. Turkeys avoid them also. If I didn't know for sure where the other guys went, I'd just go where I wanted to go.


As to the nesting question- The last couple of years I have found that late in the hunt the hens hang out by themselves in the thickest cover, even into the night. They are not roosting in big trees with the Toms, but in thick brush that is much closer to the ground. I have to assume they have a nest in there.


----------



## Fritz (Mar 1, 2011)

Thanks for all of the advice. The part that got me was that the other hunters weren't even up the canyon. If I would had seen the hunters coming out of the canyon with big toms over their shoulders, I would have felt good about the whole thing. I will be heading back up in the morning and I am hoping to be the first one this time. If not I will work in slow and see if my choosen spot is available. Thanks guys!


----------

